
4TB Machines on Google Cloud Platform - deesix
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Introducing-ultramem-Google-Compute-Engine-machine-types.html
======
mariuz
I'm currious about some benchmarks against the Amazone's X1E 32xlarge
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-
ec2-instances...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-
ec2-instances-with-4-tb-of-memory/)

Here is how it looks in htop :)

[https://www.facebook.com/marton.kodok/posts/1021237584645621...](https://www.facebook.com/marton.kodok/posts/10212375846456216)

